# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Aγορα scarlet macaw ή ζακο???

## Dimitris2

καλησπερα,εδω και πολυ καιρο σκευτομε να αγορασω αναν παπαγαλο μαγαλου μεγεθουσ.ειμαι αναμεσα σε ενα scarlet macaw και σε ενα ζακο.εγω δεν εχω εμπειρια απο τετοια πουλια μεχρι τωρα ειχα μικρα παπαγαλακια!!!επισεισ θα μου αρεσε ο παπαγαλοσ να ειναι φιλικοσ,χαδιαρισ και ομιλιτικοσ.συμφονα με τα παραπανω τη μου προτεινετε???ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σασ!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Άκη τι παραπάνω θέλεις να μάθεις από αυτά που σου έχουμε πει εδώ....Πληροφορίες για μακάο   και αυτό δικό σου θέμα είναι.

----------


## Dimitris2

προσφατα διαβασα οτι ενασ σκαρλετ μακαο δεν ειναι καταληλοσ για καποιον αρχαριο.ισχιει???επισεισ μπορειτε να μου πειτε τισ ελαχιστεσ διαστασεισ ενοσ κλουβιου για εναν scarlet macaw?

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

ισχύει

----------


## Dimitris2

αυτο για ποιο λογο το λενε???μηποσ ενοουν οτι αν παρει ενασ αρχαριοσ ενα μωρα θα τα βρει μπαστουνια ή μιλανε γενικοσ και για ενιλικουσ που ειναι ε3ιμερωμενει???

----------


## Lucky Witch

Αυτά τα πουλιά δύσκολα,και σε χαρακτήρα και σε ταπεραμέντο και σε συντήρηση και θέλουν ΠΟΛΥ ΧΡΟΝΟ.
Αν δεν τον διαθέτεις μην πάρεις ένα τέτοιο πουλί,δεν υπάρχει λόγος.

----------


## Dimitris2

δηλαδι ενασ ζακο θαλει λιγοτερο χρονο????

----------


## Lucky Witch

Λοιπόν επειδή τα έχω πάρει και επειδή έχουμε εξαντλήσει το θέμα αυτό στο ποστ που σου έβαλε λινκ ο Βαγγέλης....κάτσε στο ιντερνετ και ψάξε να μάθεις όπως κάνουμε όλοι μας.
Σίγουρα έχουμε όλοι ρωτήσει διάφορα κατα καιρούς για τα πτηνά μας αλλά αυτό καταντάει εμμονή.
ΟΛΑ τα ζώα θέλουν ασχολία και χρόνο,πόσο μάλλον οι μεγάλοι ζακο,είτε είναι μακαο,είτε είναι αμαζόνες είτε είναι ζακο.

----------


## Dimitris2

αυτη την ''εμονη'' την εχω γιατι με ενδιαφερι να περναει καλα το πουλι  στο internet εχω βρει πολλα αλλα δεν εχω καλιφθει και γι αυτο καθιστερο στην αγορα του παπαγαλου για να βεβεοθω οτι μπορω να τον φροντιζω και να περναει καλα!!!!!!!και αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει το θεμα ή σε νεβριαζει ή σε ενοχλι μην 3αναγραψεισ δεν σε πιεσε κανησ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Εγώ πάλι βλέπω σύμφωνα με τα γραφόμενα σου ότι το πουλί θέλεις να το προσαρμόσεις σύμφωνα με αυτό που σε βολεύει.ΟΛΟΙ σου είπαμε τι παίζει με τους ζακο και τους μακαο και λαμβάνουμε τις ίδιες ερωτήσεις ξανά και ξανά.
Αποκλείεται να μην σε κάλυψε κανένα site και κανένα άρθρο σε ολόκληρο ιντερνετ.
Απλά ψάχνεις τις εύκολες απαντήσεις στο φορουμ.

----------


## vagelis76

*Οκ παλικάρια και κοπέλες....ας το σταματήσουμε εδώ,όποιος γνωρίζει και θέλει απαντάει...ο χώρος είναι διαθέσιμος για όλους και κάθε απορία.
Το σημαντικό είναι να μη κουράζουμε τα μέλη με τα ίδια πράγματα συνέχεια και να θέτουμε συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις απορίες,ώστε να παίρνουμε και πιο συγκεκριμένες απαντήσεις.
Σας ευχαριστώ που δε το συνεχίσουμε*  :Love0040:  :Love0040:

----------


## kazamias

ρε παιδια συγνωμη που επεμβαινω κιολας αλλα μια ερωτηση εκανε ο ανθρωπος και αν την εχει ξανακανει και ρωταει το ιδιο πραγμα παει να πει οτι ενδιαφερεται.δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι αυτα τα νευρα.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> ρε παιδια συγνωμη που επεμβαινω κιολας αλλα μια ερωτηση εκανε ο ανθρωπος και αν την εχει ξανακανει και ρωταει το ιδιο πραγμα παει να πει οτι ενδιαφερεται.δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι αυτα τα νευρα.


Μπές αν θες στον κόπο και διάβασε όλα τα θέματα που έχει ανοίξει και θα δείς τον λόγο  :winky:

----------


## Dimitris2

ευχαριστω για την υποστιρι3η βασιλη 
2 ακομα ερωτησεισ και τελιοσαμε
 ποιεσ ειναι οι ελαχιστεσ διαστασεισ για ενα κλουβι για σκαρλετ και επιδη ο παπαγαλοσ που θα παρω ερχετε απο την αγγλια τι θα πρεπει να κανω για να μιλαει και να καταλαβαινει ελληνικα???

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

λοιπόν μιας και είναι οι τελευταίες ερωτήσεις.

1. Large Macaws 91.4Χ152.4Χ125.4cm / κενό ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα 2.54cm έως 3.81 cm 

όσο πιο μεγάλο κλουβί πάρεις τόσο το καλύτερο!

2. θέλω να σου πώ πως το πουλί δεν είναι άνθρωπος δεν γνωρίζει από γλώσσες, μόνο μιμείται ήχους οπότε είτε από Αγγλία είτε από Αζερμπαϊτζάν να τον πάρεις είναι το ίδιο και το αυτό. όσο πιο πολύ του μιλάς ήρεμα και γλυκά και όσο πιο πολύ ασχολείσαι μαζί του τόσο πιο γρήγορα και εύκολα θα μάθει να μιμείται (και όχι να μιλάει) κάποιες λέξεις μπορεί και προτάσεις που του λές! αυτά!

----------


## vagelis76

> ευχαριστω για την υποστιρι3η βασιλη 
> 2 ακομα ερωτησεισ και τελιοσαμε
>  ποιεσ ειναι οι ελαχιστεσ διαστασεισ για ενα κλουβι για σκαρλετ και επιδη ο παπαγαλοσ που θα παρω ερχετε απο την αγγλια τι θα πρεπει να κανω για να μιλαει και να καταλαβαινει ελληνικα???


 *Όσα ξέραμε και μπορούσαμε, στα απαντήσαμε στα παρακάτω δικά σου θέματα φίλε μου.Αν θες ρίξε τους άλλη μια ματιά σε παρακαλώ.
Εκτός αν έχει να σου προσθέσει κάτι παραπάνω ο Βασίλης.*

*Εκπαίδευση Ζακό*




> Καλησπερα ενασ φιλοσ πηρε πριν 1 μερα εναν ζακο 1 χρονου και θελει να μεθει αν
> μπορει να τον ε3ημερωσει 
> (επειδη τον πηρε απολιβερπουλ)μπορει να μιλισει ελληνικα????


* Κατασκευη κλουβιου για μακαο*




> σκευτομε να κατασκευασω ενα κλουβι για τον μακαο  μου μονοσ μου μποριτε να μου πειτε τισ καταλιλοτερεσ διαστασεισ???τι  υλικο να χρησιμοπιησω για τον σκελιτο και τι ειδουσ  σιτα???Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## vas

Δημήτρη,απο κάποιο σημείο και μετά όταν διαβάζεις για 6η φορά την ίδια ερώτηση αρχίζεις και νευριάζεις και είτε δεν απαντάς είτε στην καλύτερη μπαίνεις εσυ στον κόπο που θα έπρεπε να μπει το μέλος και του βρίσκεις το θεμα στο οποίο πρέπει να ψάξει,φιλικά στο λέω γιατι ίσως βρεθείς κι εσυ σ'αυτη τη θέση, εγω δεν είχα παρακολουθήσει εντατικά το προηγούμενο θέμα σου οπότε σου απαντάω εδώ σαν να ήταν το πρώτο,παλιότερα κι εγω πίστευα πως δε μπορεις να πας απο ενα budgie σε εναν macaw/zako ,ως τώρα έχω αλλάξει γνώμη και πιστεύω πως μπορείς να χειριστείς οτιδήποτε με αρκετή γνώση,διάβασμα,εμπειρίες άλλων που έχουν ή είχαν macaw/zako και τα λάθη που έκαναν και εσυ θα πρέπει να αποφύγεις,μην ξεχνάς οτι τα πουλιά αυτά ζουν πολύ και πιθανότατα να είναι μαζί σου μέχρι τα βαθιά γεράματα,δεν είναι πάιξε γέλασε,ούτε μπορείς μετα απο 2 χρόνια που θα σε έχει συνηθίσει να το "σουτάρεις" ,δεν είναι πουλί που βγαίνει στη βεράντα,που εστω και για μια μέρα μπορεί να μη το καταλαβαίνεις μεσα στο σπίτι,πήγαινε σε ένα πετ σοπ με μακάο και θα καταλάβεις τι θέλω να πω,μπορεί να τσιρίζουν όοοοοοοολα τα πουλιά απο parrotlet μεχρι κονούρες και με το που θα βγάλει φωνή ο μακάο να τα σκεπάζει όλα,είναι μεγάλη απόφαση και πρέπει να σκεφτείς καλά,είναι απόφαση ζωής,θέλω πάαααααααρα πολυ έναν zako ή ενα μικρό (σχετικά) cockatoo,ωστόσο περιμένω 2 χρόνια τώρα και θα περιμένω για πολύ ακόμα γιατι πιστεύω πως δεν είμαι έτοιμη,ψάξου λίγο μόνος σου και έλα πάλι να τα πούμε

----------


## Dimitris2

ευχαριστω vas

----------

